# EMS Supply Stores in Edmonton



## reyezzz (Nov 6, 2011)

I wondering if any of you could give me information on where I could get basic *EMS supplies* that I need to for EMT-A school in the Edmonton Area. I went to Supply Sergeant in West Edmonton Mall and they did not have uniform boots with steel toes on them. Ive heard of a Medical Store in the Kingsway area but I cannot seem to find the name of it on google so any help is deeply appreciated! Also, if you guys have any brands to recommend I'm all ears. I need boots, pen light, stethoscope, and trauma sheers. Thanks again!


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Nov 6, 2011)

littman stethoscope! thats about all i know.
I was born in edmonton but thats about it


----------



## MedicBender (Nov 6, 2011)

You should be able to get most of those things at a local pharmacy (CVS, RiteAid type stores). As far as boots go, you can get a pair of black steel toed boots anywhere. They may not be EMS specific boots, but they will work just fine. Timberland Pro Series makes a great boot that will last years. Danner is also very good. Both can be found at hunting/outdoors stores.


----------



## Bosco836 (Nov 6, 2011)

Although it certainly is not local, both Sands and AlliedMedical are online Canadian EMS suppliers (with reasonable shipping raters) which may be able to assist you (at least with some the things you're looking for). 

www.sands.ca

www.alliedmedical.com


----------



## Mobey (Nov 6, 2011)

TST Canada in Spruce Grove


----------

